# Broken Foot?



## Bentley (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum but I'll tell you my problem anyways XD

I have a two year old rabbit named Bentley, she is a mini rex with brown/black fur.

About two weeks ago she randomly wouldn't stand up one morning. Her cage is located in my laundry room, and every time I flip on the light and walk in there she'll immediately stand up and look at me. Well she didn't. She layed there. So I thought,
'she'll stand up when i open the cage' .... she didn't. I took her out, and set her on the couch, and she just layed down. This was very wierd because Bentley almost never lays down when I'm near her. So, since then, she just lay in her cage for about 4 days and then she started to stand up and limp, her back right leg was up against her side and she didn't use it. My mom, being the nartard she is said 'she'll get over it' then, a week later, Bentley basically stopped eating and drinking and I knew she was getting really sick. I gave her plenty of carrots and timothy hay, and a little bowl of water and she's been eating her pellets again more and she's been drinking a bit more now, but she still has a limp. Now, I come from a family of 6 and since my dad is a failure at life (..long story) we don't have enough money to pay for her vet. Plus, we own a horse which costs a TON of money, for my sister.. so my mom said 'I can't take Bentley in, she'll cost to much." so basically my rabbit has been hoping around for two weeks with a broken foot.. I think its the very bit of her heel thats hurt, not her foot part or thigh... and I Don't know what to do. Luckily, I convinced my mom to bring her in {we have a vet app. tomororw} but broken legs cost a TON of money .. so I've heard, and I was wondering if there was anything I could do to help Bentley in any way to help her leg. I'm just not sure, cause if she needs a cast or a split we probably won't be able to get it. Is there really any other way? Thanks for taking time to read my long paragraph... I'm open to any suggestions.

xx. Carly.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 21, 2009)

Too bad that you didn't post sooner as 2 weeks hopping around on it is not good ; she should have been confined to a smaller area where she would not have been able to use it. She also most likely stopped eating because she is in pain. and needed pain medication. 

Sometimes surgeries are done on rabbits' legs but not always
the vet will probably take x-rays and make a decision. 
At this point just keep her quiet until tomorrow. 

I know that you are young and cannot make family decisions but an animal suffers pain as much as a person does, imagine if you had a broken foot for 2 weeks and no one helped you.

Poor bunny 

The vet will most likely x-ray the leg and then tell you his /her plan; if the cost are too much you may want to consider looking for a rabbit rescue hat may have the funds to care for her properly. 

please let us know what happens 

Good luck!


----------



## Bentley (Sep 21, 2009)

We actually aren't taking her in until Thursday, but yeah. the stupid thing was yesterday it was so pretty out I just had to take her outside and she was hopping around on her foot.. sorta limping, lol. It kinda just hit me that I was being retarded. But, she should be fine. She's actually using it more than she was when she first started, so maybe it started healing? My mom said if we can't afford treatment, we are putting her down  so i dunno. I can't give her to the shelter cause they don't want a rabbit with a broken foot obviously.


----------



## DazyDaizee (Sep 21, 2009)

Many rabbit rescues will take in rabbits who are ill or injured. Large shelters/humane societies may also be willing to treat her and adopt her out. Before euthanizing (if it comes to that), please contact some local rabbit rescues and shelters and see if there's any that will take her, knowing she has a problem. She shouldn't have to be put down if she can be treated and live a relatively normal, happy life.

If this was actually a break, it's likely that the bones have started to fuse at this point. This doesn't necessarily mean that it is "healing" and will be fine. If it was a break, it is likely healing incorrectly and she may end up with a foot that is only partially functional, and it may appear deformed. She may never have full use of it again. 

If your family cannot afford splinting the leg or surgery, I assume that you will not be having xrays done, either, considering they can be pricey as well. An xray would show a break and how the bones are fusing together. The vet may recommend amputation if it is healing in a way that will hinder her in the future.

I feel bad that you're put in the situation because you obviously care for the rabbit and aren't able to do anything about the pain she is likely going through. She's a very strong rabbit to have survived, honestly. A rabbit with a serious injury or illness that stops eating can quickly turn to a deadly situation. 

Please keep us updated on her condition and consider rescues and shelters (may be best to contact some NOW, because they may take a while to get back to you). Honestly, even if this is something that she can overcome and heals up perfectly, I would still contact the rescues and shelters. Because at some point she will need urgent, expensive vet care, and clearly that's not an option for your family at this point. I don't mean that to sound harsh, but it seems in the best interest of the rabbit to find a new home for her if vet care is going to be impossible. I know it's not your fault and you love your rabbit, but you have to think of what's best for her.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

I want to second what DazyDaizee said. If an ill rabbit comes in, the shelter will try very hard to treat them (depending on their resources) and adopt them out. I agree that if you can't afford to treat her, you should take her in to a humane society or rescue. A rescue will be more willing to spend lots of their money to help her out. Many of these places have surrender fees, which are usually around $20, but that is not much and just assures that you make a serious decision about the surrender.

There are also a few charities that help people who cannot afford vet care. IMOM is one. Personally, I think it's really sad that your bunny hasn't been seen by a vet, and your parents aren't willing to pay to help her although she's obviously suffered a really bad injury and is in a lot of pain. Best of luck getting some treatment for her.


----------



## Bentley (Sep 22, 2009)

Well she's been using her leg more now, and she's actually been getting up and standing up on her back legs (while leaning on the side of her cage) so I do think her foot may be fusing back together. I don't think its fusing the wrong way though, because there hasn't been any random bones or anything sticking out in an adnormal way, and she can still .. how do you say it, uhm, flex it in the right way. Like she can still move her joints pretty nicely, as far as I know. I'm taking her in Thursday, so they will be able to tell us then. I don't know, my mom might consider it since I'm like, suffering from depression personally (longer story..) haha, i might play the sad card on her, and she might go "well, i don't want to make you sad so i'll just pay for it" or something, but I also have to chip in some money. Its a good thing I worked during the summer, so I'll just see how it all goes out. After the vet visit I will inform you guys more about what they said. I really wanted to bring her in today (tuesday) but they couldn't see her until thursday


----------



## Bentley (Sep 24, 2009)

_Good news for Bentley!!!_

It turns out Bentley just has arthritis in her knees, and so her kneecaps were causing her legs pain, so she found a comfortable spot for her leg to 'stay' in, and thats why she wasn't using her leg or moving it. The docotr just gave us some pain medicine, and all is well


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 24, 2009)

Woohoo! That's good that it's not broken. So will she be on the pain medicine long-term? If so, she needs to be well-hydrated.


----------



## Bentley (Sep 24, 2009)

The doctor told me to give her the medication every time she starts to limp or it looks like her leg is hurting her, so 'only as needed' I guess you could say.


----------



## kahlin (Sep 24, 2009)

She's pretty young for arthritis. Poor Bentley.


----------



## Bentley (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah thats what I thought to, but whatever D:


----------

